

Siftables, the smart blocks [video] - babyshake
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/david_merrill_demos_siftables_the_smart_blocks.html

======
samueladam
Interacting with siftables videos:

<http://web.media.mit.edu/~dmerrill/siftables.html>

------
jgrahamc
See also <http://www.siftables.com>

